# Jack LaLanne, Dead at 96



## elder999 (Jan 23, 2011)

One of the great ones, and an inspiration to me....I just don't have the words.
Rest in Peace.


----------



## harlan (Jan 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Omar B (Jan 23, 2011)

The dude ruled.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 24, 2011)

He brought fitness to everyone.


----------



## Rayban (Jan 24, 2011)

The Father of excercise.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## stickarts (Jan 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Archangel M (Jan 24, 2011)

96 yo. The man knew what he was talking about.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Jan 24, 2011)

.


----------



## ppko (Jan 24, 2011)

He was an inspiration to many generations and should continue to be


----------



## WC_lun (Jan 24, 2011)

...


----------



## bluewaveschool (Jan 24, 2011)

We should all go out and buy juicers in honor of him.


----------



## seasoned (Jan 24, 2011)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 25, 2011)

.


----------



## MPC1257 (Jan 25, 2011)

..


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 25, 2011)

.


----------



## Balrog (Jan 31, 2011)

Sadly, his image has now been ruined.






> He maintained a youthful physique and joked in 2006 that "I can't afford to die. It would wreck my image."



Quite a guy.  I hope I can stay half that active.


----------

